# Struts To Hold Up Queen Bed Storage Cover



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I am looking for advice from anyone who has installed struts to hold up the queen bed storage lid.

Specifically where to mount the 90 degree bracket attachment on to the wood lid?

I know to mount the other end bracket on the SIDE metal at the front of the storage compartment but would like to know the exact distance from the lid hinged side to the lid strut bracket. I have ordered 80 lb. struts that are approx. 20 inches long expanded.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

I installed the same 80 lb. struts in my 04 25FBS. If yours is like mine the 1/4 inch plywood may not withstand the pressure of the struts. I built a 2" x 2" wood frame and screwed it to the bottom of the cover so it fit inside the aluminum frame when closed. I would measure mine for you but our TT is at our dealers lot. He is trying to sell it for us before our new 27RLS comes in.

I know I mounted them about 3" down on the aluminum frame and then attached them to the 2" x 2" frame I built. The first time the cover wouldn't close all the way so I just moved the brackets on the wooden frame a little and it worked perfect.

I will need to do the same thing on the 06 27RLS but the cover is made out of 3/8" plywood. I really think the struts should be standard equipment on the Outbacks. It's a major pain to try and hold the cover up and get things out of the storage compartment.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Chips,

I installed these on my 06 26RKS and they work great. I intended to get the 80# ones also, but got on the wrong number







and wound up with 60#, which turned out to be way more than enough to hold the bed up. The 80# are 20" long (extended) and my 60# are 18" extended. I mounted the front of the front bracket 1" from inside front of the box and the lid bracket 12" from edge of the plywood. Guess you can just adjust for the 2" difference. If you are buying from Camping World you also need 2 pr #19154 Gas Prop Brackets (just a reminder). Here is a link to some pics that I took of mine. If I can help in any way, just give me a pm. Good Luck.

Gas Props For Bed Mod


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

We are thinking of either adding these or putting a door where you do not have to lift the mattress. Will the struts hold the mattress up with a memory foam pad on the mattress? I know I have seen someone who added a door. Are there drawbacks to either option?

Thanks!


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Both the 80# and 60# struts will hold the mattress and pad up with no problem if they are mounted correctly. You have to push pretty hard to get the 80#ers to go down. Thats why I built the 2" x 2" wood frame under my 1/4" plywood cover.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> We are thinking of either adding these or putting a door where you do not have to lift the mattress. Will the struts hold the mattress up with a memory foam pad on the mattress? I know I have seen someone who added a door. Are there drawbacks to either option?
> 
> Thanks!
> [snapback]94018[/snapback]​


Here's what I did.....made the doors out of 3/4 plywood (you can find the exact match at Lowes), everything else is readily available.










Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I replaced my thin plywood with 3/4" pine boards since the plywood broke in the middle.

Another way to check the placement is to climb inside the box under the bed and close it, with a flashlight you can mark where to loacte the bracket, just make sure your wife doesn't sit on the bed while your stuufed in there









good luck

kevin


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> We are thinking of either adding these or putting a door where you do not have to lift the mattress. Will the struts hold the mattress up with a memory foam pad on the mattress? I know I have seen someone who added a door. Are there drawbacks to either option?
> 
> Thanks!
> [snapback]94018[/snapback]​


I was really surprised at how hard I had to push to get mine down with the 60# props. sunny


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Another way to check the placement is to climb inside the box under the bed and close it
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]94076[/snapback]​


If I could get in the box, not sure the lid would close.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Has anyone done this for a bunkhouse, there is great storage below the bottom bunks but it's a pain to try to lift the bunk, hope the back of the plywood doesn't fall in etc.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

From the inside of the pass thru storage, I cut a opening to get under one of the lower bunks (see gallery). Works real good My other one has the hot water heater.

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks John but we really like the morgue drawer, and yes the other side has our water heater as well.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Isn t the morgue drawer rails on the floor? you could push it in and get to the space. I use it for my grill, just fits thru the hole, but it sure beats picking up the mattress with the foam topper on it. Just a thought, I won t force you
















John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Not sure on the rails on the morgue drawer, have to look at that but just had a new idea









Put a new full length 1/4" or 3/8" plywood under the mattress put a strut at each end head and foot end. Easy on the inside of the TT but you would have to cut into the pass through storage for the other strut foot side. That way the entire bed would tilt up.

Hummm still just thinking.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also remember someone made a door opening to the inside aisle. Looked nice but a little work.

Good Luck, and I know you will inform us of what you do









John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Like huntr70 i opted for for the door. I couldn't use the roll outs because I need the space. I just bought a kitchen cabinet door at Home Depot for $9.00. The aluminum frame works great as the templet. Just set the roto-zip on the frame and cut a perfect square. No more lifting.


----------

